# Pennington's Fast Acting Lime During Fallow



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I am undergoing a lawn renovation and am in the middle of fallowing and spraying a spot treatment of glyphosate on my lawn. I had a soil test done and had a 4.7 PH, which isn't a surprise as the lawn was neglected for a decade before I moved in.

Following the application rate below for ~8,000sf, I applied 180 lbs of Pennington Fast Acting Lime and am working it in with water and trying to grow weeds to kill them before the seeding.


My question is what should I do in the spring? I don't want to send off to the lab for another soil test. Should I buy one at a big box store and reapply, or should I apply at the 6lbs/1,000sf if the PH is unknown?


Bonus question. I'm using the glyphosate and it worked wonders in the front yard, but it's only half-assed working in the back where it's a little more shaded. I understand it blocks chlorophyll from working like it's supposed to, but is this common? Could it be a resistance of the weed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much lime did you lab tell you to apply?

Adding lime prior to seed is risky. That top layer of soil might have a harsh environment for seed to grow.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

@g-man A contractor already came by and mixed in 20 yards of mushroom compost in my yard, so I won't be able to till any in. This is directly from the soil report:



This was their recommendation:



I won't be planting seed for almost a month, so do you think that is enough time for the lime to settle? It is fast acting, and I have been watering my barren field occassionally.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Soil test says you need 220 lb/1000 sq ft of lime. You have supplied 22. So 198 lb/1000 sq ft to go. You can do this with 50 lb/1000 sq ft in four more applications. You can do one in late fall (like November),, then another in the spring, another next fall, another in the spring of 2022. That should get you set for a few years. If you use the Pennington fast acting at 22 lb/1000 sq ft, it will take you longer to get to the 220 total that you need. If you could find regular calcitic lime (not fast acting) that would be good as you are low in calcium and you can apply that at 50 lb/1000 sq ft. If not, dolomitic lime will be fine. It has calcium and magnesium. You can apply that at 50 lb/1000 sq ft. I think you will be fine with what you've done so far. I've applied lime shortly before seeding and it worked out. It's not the best way. Ideally you would have applied it several months ago. With such a low pH, you risked a toxic acid environment for the seed so hopefully it will bring it up out of toxicity for the fall growing season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1

Also, your P is very low at 4.5ppm. Try to apply now and at seed down. Check the soil remediation guide.


----------

